# Pasada



## jumpita

Que sinifica a expressão: "Que pasada!"?
Obrigado


----------



## coquis14

Acho que em português sería como Que legal! talvez haja algúm outro equivalente.
Saludos


----------



## Katuka

jumpita said:


> Que sinifica a expressão: "Que pasada!"?
> Obrigado


 
Olá, Jumpita!

Acho que precisa de um puco mais de contexto, pode ser uma boa pasada de bola num jogo ou até uma gíria.

Um abraço,

Katty


----------



## Mangato

Es  una expresión admirativa. Que barbaridad ( en sentido positivo), que maravilla. É uma esspresão muito común entre a juventude.

¿Viste la fina de Wimbledon?  ! Qué pasada de partido!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acho que este palavra está mal escrita. Ou é pa*ss*ada ou p*e*sada. Eu não conheço pasada. Bem, a não ser alguém que tenha agredido outra pessoa com uma pá. he he he. Deu-lhe uma pasada na cara. Mas, não creio que seja isso.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho que este palavra está mal escrita. Ou é pa*ss*ada ou p*e*sada. Eu não conheço pasada. Bem, a não ser alguém que tenha agredido outra pessoa com uma pá. he he he. Deu-lhe uma pasada na cara. Mas, não creio que seja isso.


 
Achei que a espressão estava escrita em espanhol


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Achei que a espressão estava escrita em espanhol



Ooops! pode ser. Meu "dial" cerebral estava em português....


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Achei que a espressão estava escrita em espanhol


Efetivamente.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Olá Jumpita, Boa noite! Boa noite a todos!

Vejamos: Seguramente a expressão " Que pasada" sim está em Español.
Sim dependerá do contexto em que se aplique porém, no âmbito futebolístico é mais comum 
a frase " Que pase"...." Que passe"- Português.
Tem duas conotações, a positiva a colocou Mangato. Se estive em uma boa festa, no outro dia 
comentaria com as pessoas que lá estavam "Que pasada anoche " comentando a ótima festa 
de ontem à noite. No contexto negativo, se na mesma festa houvesse uma garota que tivesse bebido demais 
e por exemplo subisse na mesa ou se expusesse de alguma outra forma, diria certamente:
"Que pasada estava aquella chica", esta teria uma conotação pejorativa. Se alguém tem uma atitude 
exagerada ou fora do lugar poderia se dizer "Que pasado(a)" .
Porém também, se uma garota tem algum atributo físico muito marcante, entre os jovens garotos
também poderá ecoar esta frase " Está pasada" fazendo referência a que é muito linda.
Assim me comunico.

***Considerar que é uma linguagem informal. VALEU!!


----------



## Tomby

Daniel Ernesto said:


> ***Considerar que é uma linguagem informal. VALEU!!


Quanto à linguagem informal, concordo com você. O significado desta expressão foi explicado excelentemente pelo Mangato. Normalmente é uma expressão de admiração.
Outro exemplo: "_¡Qué pasada de buga!_", quer dizer que fico maravilhado ao ver passar um automóvel fora do normal, por exemplo, um Ferrari.

*Atenção: "_buga_" = "carro" numa linguagem de rua, muito popular. (Espanha).


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Sim, estamos de acordo.

Conheço uma expreção que diz: "Está pasado(a) de rosca".
Quando um parafuso e apertado de mais se passa da rosca, fica solto, dai vem esta expreção que indica que uma pessoa extrapolou.
 "Que Pasada" poderá indicar também que alguem ou alguma coisa extrapolou, foi além do normal. No exemplo do carro- "Buga" ele é bonito além do normal.

Assim me comunico.


----------



## Tomby

Daniel Ernesto said:


> ...Conheço uma expreção que diz: "Está pasado(a) de rosca"...


Nesse contexto, em Espanha, quer significar que uma pessoa está doida (louca). Exemplo: "_Ese está pasado de rosca_".
TT


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Tombatossals said:


> Nesse contexto, em Espanha, quer significar que uma pessoa está doida (louca). Exemplo: "_Ese está pasado de rosca_".
> TT


 
Sim, concordamos. Porem logo a frase por aquí foi abreviada para: "Está pasado(a)" tendo um sentido mais amplo.

Assim me comunico.


----------



## jumpita

Muito obrigada a todos!
O sentido a que me referia é o de admiração. Oiço muito aqui em Espanha e agora já entendo 
(e sim, estava escrito em castelhano e não em português)


----------



## Naticruz

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho que este palavra está mal escrita. Ou é pa*ss*ada ou p*e*sada. Eu não conheço pasada. Bem, a não ser alguém que tenha agredido outra pessoa com uma pá. he he he. Deu-lhe uma pasada na cara. Mas, não creio que seja isso.


 Em Portugal *pazada *escreve-se com um «z» -*pazada-* e no Brasil será diferente?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Correto.
A linguagem escrita oficial é uma só para todas as linguas.

"Pazada" em Português e o ato de dar um golpe com a "pá"

Em Espanhol seria "Palada".

Aqui no Brasil tem uma frase na que essa palavra se utiliza para indicar que a pessoa Extrapoluo. "Voçe está se "passando" meu caro(a)"

Obrigado por dar luz. 

Assim aprendo a me comunicar.


----------



## MOC

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Correto.
> A linguagem escrita oficial é uma só para todas as linguas.


 

Não é não. Nem no português, nem noutras. Depende da variante.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Temos a linguagem "Oficial" escrita.
Uma linguagem técnica.
E uma coloquial ou informal.

Se não tivéssemos uma linguagem "oficial" escrita, os livros escritos na Angola por exemplo, não poderiam ser lidos aqui.

Existe sim uma linguagem escrita "oficial" para cada lingua.

Existe uma lingua Portuguesa "oficial", cada lugar poderá ter expreções diferentes ou ser o berço de uma nova palavra, porem na hora de colocar no papel, para que todos compreendam, Portugueses, Brasileiros, Angolanos, Cabo Verdianos,etc, deverá obedecer o padrão da lingua oficial.


----------



## MOC

Escreve facto ou fato? António, ou Antônio? 

E quais são por exemplo os falantes de Inglês que não estão a escrever correctamente, os Ingleses que escrevem "centre" ou os norte-americanos que escrevem "center"? Existem variações que são aceites como padrão do país.

Apesar de todos os acordos que tentam aproximar as variantes continua a haver uma forma da mesma palavra que se escreve diferente num sítio ou no outro. E continua a ser aceite e não vejo porque não.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

MOC said:


> Escreve facto ou fato? António, ou Antônio?
> 
> E quais são por exemplo os falantes de Inglês que não estão a escrever correctamente, os Ingleses que escrevem "centre" ou os norte-americanos que escrevem "center"? Existem variações que são aceites como padrão do país.
> 
> Apesar de todos os acordos que tentam aproximar as variantes continua a haver uma forma da mesma palavra que se escreve diferente num sítio ou no outro. E continua a ser aceite e não vejo porque não.


 
Facto=do Lat. _factu_
s. m., acção;
coisa feita;
acontecimento;
o que é real;
dado pela experiência;
fenómeno;
caso;


------------------------------
Sim ( Existem variações que são aceites como padrão de cada país).
Porem variações já aceitas a força da transformação da lingua.
Agora:se pretendo que minha "obra literaria" seja compreendida em todo país da mesma lingua, evitarei variações do meu país se sou ciente.
A linguagem escrita do seculo xviii e bem diferente a linguagem escrita atual.
Ariano suassuna e Fernando pessoa certamente tem uma linguagem escrita bem diferente, porem para quem não entende algumas expressões uma boa ferramenta e o dicionario da lingua Portuguesa no qual se tenta ter uma referência oficial.

No caso "Pazada" com "Z" em Português e o ato de dar um golpe com a "pá".

E "passada" com "ss" 
s. f., movimento dos pés para andar;
passo;
espaço compreendido entre os pontos que os dois pés sucessivamente pisam ao andar;
antiga medida de quatro palmos;
_(no pl. )_ diligências.

Porem la do inicio da discussão falavamos do sentido figurado da palabra " Pasada" em espanhol.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Naticruz said:


> Em Portugal *pazada *escreve-se com um «z» -*pazada-* e no Brasil será diferente?
> Cumprimentos



Correcto. Seria com "z" e não com "s". É que tentava buscar um significado (em português) para a palavra e pela falta de opções acabei sendo levado pelo som...


----------



## elpoetaborracho

Porém também, se uma garota tem algum atributo físico muito marcante, entre os jovens garotos
também poderá ecoar esta frase " Está pasada" fazendo referência a que é muito linda.


Bueno, en español este concepto no lo conozco, quizas en algunas zonas sea asi, pero no pondria la mano en el fuego.

Respecto a lo de que buga=coche o carro es muy popular entre los jovenes españoles es relativamente cierto, es decir, es cierto pero queda algo vulgar incluso dentro del contexto del lenguaje urbano, en españa, o al menos yo uso mas carro en lenguaje informal y no mucho.

Pero por supuesto esto es solo una opinion, españa es muy grande y el lenguaje urbano inmenso, casi inagotable, depende de zonas, o incluso de grupos de amigos.


----------



## elpoetaborracho

por cierto, yo queria citar con recuadro azul...en fin, é vida jajaja (o diz muito a minha casera)


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.

Son las expreciones, debe de haber muchas formas de expresar lo mismo, creo.

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

elpoetaborracho said:


> Porém também, se uma garota tem algum atributo físico muito marcante, entre os jovens garotos
> também poderá ecoar esta frase " Está pasada" fazendo referência a que é muito linda.
> 
> 
> Bueno, en español este concepto no lo conozco, quizas en algunas zonas sea asi, pero no pondria la mano en el fuego.
> 
> Respecto a lo de que buga=coche o carro es muy popular entre los jovenes españoles es relativamente cierto, es decir, es cierto pero queda algo vulgar incluso dentro del contexto del lenguaje urbano, en españa, o al menos yo uso mas carro en lenguaje informal y no mucho.
> 
> Pero por supuesto esto es solo una opinion, españa es muy grande y el lenguaje urbano inmenso, casi inagotable, depende de zonas, o incluso de grupos de amigos.


 
Olá Poeta!

Acho muito curioso que a tua frase, escrita em português, esteja irrepreensivelmente acentuada,

«pero me extraña que en tu propio idioma no tildes las palabras que a eso tienen derecho ortográfico. A personas como yo, que están aprendiendo el español y a quienes les gusta aprenderlo correctamente, eso les causa una pequeña incomodidad. Muchas gracias por tu atención.

Perdona mi observación, hecha con todo el respecto.»

Mejores saludos


----------



## elpoetaborracho

touché. ok tem razao, desculpa-la, o que pasa é que me esqueço de pôr-as porque me é dificil fazer-o ao mesmo tempo que escrevo e tenho depois que revisar o texto outra vez para pôr as tildes. Pero se, isto é um foro para aprender melhor algum linguajem e as coisas bem feitas sempre estao bem feitas.

A frase em português nao é minha, era uma cita, mas nao sabia muito bem como fazer-a e fiz um copy-paste.


----------

